# My story so far. (It's a long read)



## JoeDos

*Part 1:
*
Well I am Joe, and basically going to tell you my story as it stands at this point.

My dad was Reservist for the Army and always had me enrolled in cadets when I was young, (19 now). Ever since I was young I loved the entire experience of being in the cadets, and I dreamed of being a Soldier when I grew up, so which leads to why I applied. The last few years have been kind of tough, I was bullied a lot in highschool (You know how highschool kids are.) and dropped out at Gr10, I had no ambitions and no idea what I was going to do, I have always been a tech geek so in my spare time when I wasn't applying for jobs I would work on my computers, and help my uncle with his construction company. Then about a year ago I heard about an IT program a local college was having and I figured it would be a good opportunity to earn my Ticket (Which I did), and found out my teacher was an ex LCIS Tech for the Canadian Forces this is where everything started to turn for me. I spoke to my teacher on a daily basis about military life and how I used to be a Cadet and how I just loved it, and he asked me why I just didn't join the Canadian Forces, and of course me being me I came up with a bunch of excuses on why they wouldn't take me or how I have messed up my education so badly, but finally I decided I would apply so as of May last year I applied to become a Combat Engineer for the Canadian Forces Reserves (I wanted to be in the regular force but you know how mothers are). So I signed the papers and we started the process, this is when it starts to turn crappy. I finished the IT Program and Graduated with an IT Ticket in June 2013, and boy was I so excited to get into the military months passed by until about September, I got a call for my CFAT, Medical, Physical all to be done in 1 day! unfortunately I decided to wait on it as I was just starting a new job and they wouldn't let me take the day off, so I rescheduled in which I had another day where the CFAT, Medical, and Physical in which I again rescheduled because I just didn't feel to comfortable doing the Physical (I was a chunky highschool kid weighing in at 320pounds and 6'3) so I decided to reschedule it again, I lost some weight now I weigh about 250-260 and actually gained a lot of muscle, I started from not being able to do 1 push up to being able to do 10 push-ups+ With ease. And I joined an ultimate Frisbee team to get some cardio in, anyways back to the point so once I started to feel a bit more confident I decided to reschedule this time it was just going to be the CFAT in which something else came up, I was finally able to get the surgery I was waiting for since I was 12, please don't hate on me when I say this because I haven't told much people but the surgery was to remove the fat from my chest, because well I had man boobs. I had lost all this weight but still had these sandbags for I cancelled again. 

*Part 2:*
Quick bit of information
Before I rescheduled the CFAT, and had been notified about the surgery I started working at a call center to make some extra money on the side, this is I think what really had me finished in the crappy job compartment. 

Anyways after I had gotten my surgery and healed up a bit I went back to work, when I arrived I had a horrible time and decided I wanted to make real changes to my life, so I quit my job and I re-enrolled into adult education so I could get my Dogwood Diploma, so I called again to reschedule my CFAT (Late October) Unfortunately what I hadn't realized is my license expired and I would not have a photo ID for the CFAT so once again I had to cancel, (I am actually surprised I still have an application to be perfectly honest.) Anyways I managed to get some money saved to get my ID's so that I would be able to do the CFAT while I was waiting for my license's to show in the mail I was doing school. After about a few weeks of critical thinking, I decided that I wanted to make a career out of the forces, and I didn't want it to be working a part-time job when I could be doing all that I can do in a real military career, so I contacted the recruiting center and changed my application from Res F to Reg F (And this is where the story gets sort of awesome, but sort of crumby) The recruiter asked me if I still wanted to keep just ONE trade on my application, and after many months of research I decided I just didn't want one trade on my application. So I kept Combat Engineer as my main trade and selected 2 other trades I thought I would also do well in, ACISS, and Electrical Distribution Tech, he then asked me what my current level of education is (I admitted that I had only my Gr10 education and I was working on my Gr12) and he told me as follows, "Yes you can still get into the forces with a Grade 10 education, but it is a whole lot easier getting in with your Grade 12." So right there at this point it motivated me, I wanted to become a part of the Army, so it was time to buck up and get my grade 12. I made him aware that I needed to schedule the CFAT and so forth and I was awaiting on my ID's he gave me an extension to in which is why this story is about to go downhill a little. 

*Part 3: *
I received my ID literally 4 days after contacting the recruiting center, and thought wow! It must be for a reason it finally showed. So I contacted the recruiting center, punched in the extension and to my disbelief I hear, "We cannot connect you to this extension, as it is no longer active." So I was freaking out at this point and thought well I need to somehow let them know I was ready to go, so I managed to get a hold of one of the recruiters, (He was probably having an off day most people do, as he didn't seem to pleasant) I let him know the situation and he told me he will put it on the shelf and let the File managers know, this was about a week or two before they closed for Christmas holidays, he said someone should be back to me within a few days, I hadn't heard anything but I just figured you know they are probably really busy at this time so I just left it be. (By this time I had finished English 12, in about a month, and I was just starting math, and I didn't start to hot either, math has always been a bit of a struggle for me, I can do math but I lacked the confidence in which made me not want to show up for class, finally I talked to the teacher and he gladly explained how to do it and what I was doing wrong, low and behold I was powering through the math, school then closed for the holidays so I was unable to do anymore math, so I spent my holidays hanging with family and continuing my workout routine). Monday January 6th class started up again, and the recruiting center opened the same day, so while I was attending class I was also thinking about when I would get my call, by this time I had only 3 booklets left for math I finished 1 of the 3 within the first hour of the class and started on the next one, I had a bit of an issue so I decided it was best just to go home, so I went home and got some rest, the next day still no call I was starting to worry a little but I went to class anyways, I finished that book in about 2hrs of the class, and which led to the last book of math and the last book until I would finally be a Gr12 Graduate, I started the book and to my horror it was Trig BLAH! so of course I had some insane problems with it but once I found the proper formula I was able to complete the book within 2 days, after I had finished the booklet, my teacher marked it asked for my phone number (Kind of was like awkward......) And told me to step outside, he shock my hand and said congrats you have completed Gr12, I honestly tried so hard to hold the excitement in, FINALLY! I completed my Gr12 finally I am no longer the high school drop out with nothing to show for it. Then some bad news hit, the day after the amazing news I still had not heard anything from the recruitment center, so I contacted again and figured I would try the extension and it still had not worked. So I decided to go through my email and I found an old email from the Manager of the File Managers and contacted her asking who exactly am I supposed to contact because the recruiter had told me that my file manager had been changed because I switched from Res F to Reg F, she then informed me that it however had not changed and I still hold the same file manager. So I tried contacting my file manager VIA Phone, and was unable to reach her, so I left a brief message letting her know whom I was and why I was calling, the next day I received an email and I was so excited because finally I was able to do my CFAT....... But nope, the email read 





> Hi Joseph,
> 
> Processing procedure has been changed and we are booking by priority only.  Therefore I am not able to book you as of now. Once your file becomes eligible for testing I will let you know. Unfortunately I am not able to give you aproximate waiting time for processing.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Blanky Blank
> File Manager


Of course when I had received the message I was just half waking up and I honestly really didn't understand the email, so I responded back saying I don't understand what she meant as I was able to properly schedule my CFAT before. 
And being a great file manager she is, she phoned me and explained to me when she meant. She explained it like this, "There has been a rule put into effect that right now ROTP and Aboriginal Applicants have been put into priority, although your application is priority once we have processed the ROTP and Aboriginal Applicants, we are unable to tell you a scheduled date for when you are able to do your CFAT, it could take a month to three months at this point we don't know, when we have an opening we will be sure to contact you as because you are signed up for Reg F, and your application is on the top of our list you are a priority for contact after all other shave been process." 

At this point I was pretty disappointed, a month to three months!?? Yes I have been waiting this long, but its a kick in the pants knowing that I have finished all the requirements and not being able to progress any further for awhile, sooooo that is essentially where I am at, waiting for what will probably feel like eternity to just get to the CFAT, at this point while I wait to pass the time I am studying the GED textbook to keep my head refreshed in math for when I do get the call about the day of the test, I have no worries for the Verbal/Spatial ability of the test as those 2 are my major strong points but I am kind of over thinking what if I do bad? what if it's superbly difficult? I am also looking for part-time work so I can earn a little bit of money and kill time as working tends to make you lose track of your time haha. And of course keeping fit, I have not missed a workout and plan not to as I have found it an amazing sense of gratitude, and healthiness. 

I will keep you all updated as to when I will be doing the CFAT, hopefully not 3months from now :\ but I have been crazy unlucky so far..... But got to keep thinking positive, I thank you all for reading!

PS: I plan on checking up in about 2 weeks time, is this a bad idea or good idea? 

PPS: For anyone wondering I finished English 12 with a B+ and Math With a B.


----------



## JoeDos

JosephD said:
			
		

> *Part 1:
> *
> Well I am Joe, and basically going to tell you my story as it stands at this point.
> 
> My dad was Reservist for the Army and always had me enrolled in cadets when I was young, (19 now). Ever since I was young I loved the entire experience of being in the cadets, and I dreamed of being a Soldier when I grew up, so which leads to why I applied. The last few years have been kind of tough, I was bullied a lot in highschool (You know how highschool kids are.) and dropped out at Gr10, I had no ambitions and no idea what I was going to do, I have always been a tech geek so in my spare time when I wasn't applying for jobs I would work on my computers, and help my uncle with his construction company. Then about a year ago I heard about an IT program a local college was having and I figured it would be a good opportunity to earn my Ticket (Which I did), and found out my teacher was an ex LCIS Tech for the Canadian Forces this is where everything started to turn for me. I spoke to my teacher on a daily basis about military life and how I used to be a Cadet and how I just loved it, and he asked me why I just didn't join the Canadian Forces, and of course me being me I came up with a bunch of excuses on why they wouldn't take me or how I have messed up my education so badly, but finally I decided I would apply so as of May last year I applied to become a Combat Engineer for the Canadian Forces Reserves (I wanted to be in the regular force but you know how mothers are). So I signed the papers and we started the process, this is when it starts to turn crappy. I finished the IT Program and Graduated with an IT Ticket in June 2013, and boy was I so excited to get into the military months passed by until about September, I got a call for my CFAT, Medical, Physical all to be done in 1 day! unfortunately I decided to wait on it as I was just starting a new job and they wouldn't let me take the day off, so I rescheduled in which I had another day where the CFAT, Medical, and Physical in which I again rescheduled because I just didn't feel to comfortable doing the Physical (I was a chunky highschool kid weighing in at 320pounds and 6'3) so I decided to reschedule it again, I lost some weight now I weigh about 250-260 and actually gained a lot of muscle, I started from not being able to do 1 push up to being able to do 10 push-ups+ With ease. And I joined an ultimate Frisbee team to get some cardio in, anyways back to the point so once I started to feel a bit more confident I decided to reschedule this time it was just going to be the CFAT in which something else came up, I was finally able to get the surgery I was waiting for since I was 12, please don't hate on me when I say this because I haven't told much people but the surgery was to remove the fat from my chest, because well I had man boobs. I had lost all this weight but still had these sandbags for I cancelled again.
> 
> *Part 2:*
> Quick bit of information
> Before I rescheduled the CFAT, and had been notified about the surgery I started working at a call center to make some extra money on the side, this is I think what really had me finished in the crappy job compartment.
> 
> Anyways after I had gotten my surgery and healed up a bit I went back to work, when I arrived I had a horrible time and decided I wanted to make real changes to my life, so I quit my job and I re-enrolled into adult education so I could get my Dogwood Diploma, so I called again to reschedule my CFAT (Late October) Unfortunately what I hadn't realized is my license expired and I would not have a photo ID for the CFAT so once again I had to cancel, (I am actually surprised I still have an application to be perfectly honest.) Anyways I managed to get some money saved to get my ID's so that I would be able to do the CFAT while I was waiting for my license's to show in the mail I was doing school. After about a few weeks of critical thinking, I decided that I wanted to make a career out of the forces, and I didn't want it to be working a part-time job when I could be doing all that I can do in a real military career, so I contacted the recruiting center and changed my application from Res F to Reg F (And this is where the story gets sort of awesome, but sort of crumby) The recruiter asked me if I still wanted to keep just ONE trade on my application, and after many months of research I decided I just didn't want one trade on my application. So I kept Combat Engineer as my main trade and selected 2 other trades I thought I would also do well in, ACISS, and Electrical Distribution Tech, he then asked me what my current level of education is (I admitted that I had only my Gr10 education and I was working on my Gr12) and he told me as follows, "Yes you can still get into the forces with a Grade 10 education, but it is a whole lot easier getting in with your Grade 12." So right there at this point it motivated me, I wanted to become a part of the Army, so it was time to buck up and get my grade 12. I made him aware that I needed to schedule the CFAT and so forth and I was awaiting on my ID's he gave me an extension to in which is why this story is about to go downhill a little.
> 
> *Part 3: *
> I received my ID literally 4 days after contacting the recruiting center, and thought wow! It must be for a reason it finally showed. So I contacted the recruiting center, punched in the extension and to my disbelief I hear, "We cannot connect you to this extension, as it is no longer active." So I was freaking out at this point and thought well I need to somehow let them know I was ready to go, so I managed to get a hold of one of the recruiters, (He was probably having an off day most people do, as he didn't seem to pleasant) I let him know the situation and he told me he will put it on the shelf and let the File managers know, this was about a week or two before they closed for Christmas holidays, he said someone should be back to me within a few days, I hadn't heard anything but I just figured you know they are probably really busy at this time so I just left it be. (By this time I had finished English 12, in about a month, and I was just starting math, and I didn't start to hot either, math has always been a bit of a struggle for me, I can do math but I lacked the confidence in which made me not want to show up for class, finally I talked to the teacher and he gladly explained how to do it and what I was doing wrong, low and behold I was powering through the math, school then closed for the holidays so I was unable to do anymore math, so I spent my holidays hanging with family and continuing my workout routine). Monday January 6th class started up again, and the recruiting center opened the same day, so while I was attending class I was also thinking about when I would get my call, by this time I had only 3 booklets left for math I finished 1 of the 3 within the first hour of the class and started on the next one, I had a bit of an issue so I decided it was best just to go home, so I went home and got some rest, the next day still no call I was starting to worry a little but I went to class anyways, I finished that book in about 2hrs of the class, and which led to the last book of math and the last book until I would finally be a Gr12 Graduate, I started the book and to my horror it was Trig BLAH! so of course I had some insane problems with it but once I found the proper formula I was able to complete the book within 2 days, after I had finished the booklet, my teacher marked it asked for my phone number (Kind of was like awkward......) And told me to step outside, he shock my hand and said congrats you have completed Gr12, I honestly tried so hard to hold the excitement in, FINALLY! I completed my Gr12 finally I am no longer the high school drop out with nothing to show for it. Then some bad news hit, the day after the amazing news I still had not heard anything from the recruitment center, so I contacted again and figured I would try the extension and it still had not worked. So I decided to go through my email and I found an old email from the Manager of the File Managers and contacted her asking who exactly am I supposed to contact because the recruiter had told me that my file manager had been changed because I switched from Res F to Reg F, she then informed me that it however had not changed and I still hold the same file manager. So I tried contacting my file manager VIA Phone, and was unable to reach her, so I left a brief message letting her know whom I was and why I was calling, the next day I received an email and I was so excited because finally I was able to do my CFAT....... But nope, the email read Of course when I had received the message I was just half waking up and I honestly really didn't understand the email, so I responded back saying I don't understand what she meant as I was able to properly schedule my CFAT before.
> And being a great file manager she is, she phoned me and explained to me when she meant. She explained it like this, "There has been a rule put into effect that right now ROTP and Aboriginal Applicants have been put into priority, although your application is priority once we have processed the ROTP and Aboriginal Applicants, we are unable to tell you a scheduled date for when you are able to do your CFAT, it could take a month to three months at this point we don't know, when we have an opening we will be sure to contact you as because you are signed up for Reg F, and your application is on the top of our list you are a priority for contact after all other shave been process."
> 
> At this point I was pretty disappointed, a month to three months!?? Yes I have been waiting this long, but its a kick in the pants knowing that I have finished all the requirements and not being able to progress any further for awhile, sooooo that is essentially where I am at, waiting for what will probably feel like eternity to just get to the CFAT, at this point while I wait to pass the time I am studying the GED textbook to keep my head refreshed in math for when I do get the call about the day of the test, I have no worries for the Verbal/Spatial ability of the test as those 2 are my major strong points but I am kind of over thinking what if I do bad? what if it's superbly difficult? I am also looking for part-time work so I can earn a little bit of money and kill time as working tends to make you lose track of your time haha. And of course keeping fit, I have not missed a workout and plan not to as I have found it an amazing sense of gratitude, and healthiness.
> 
> I will keep you all updated as to when I will be doing the CFAT, hopefully not 3months from now :\ but I have been crazy unlucky so far..... But got to keep thinking positive, I thank you all for reading!
> 
> PS: I plan on checking up in about 2 weeks time, is this a bad idea or good idea?
> 
> PPS: For anyone wondering I finished English 12 with a B+ and Math With a B.



Update, I was contacted Tuesday with the time and date of my CFAT WOOHOO!!! February 25th - 8:00am. Now its time to just study and continue my work outs.


----------



## Sharp

Kudos on overcoming all the obstacles. Hope you do well on all tests/training to come.

Also, you didn't have to quote the gargantuan post just to write an update.


----------



## cwatson91

Great post Joe, it's neat to hear individual stories of one anothers CF recruitment process. I have a friend that came across similar heart-wrenching problems and unlike him you continue to fight and not give up... so good job and keep moving on. 

P.s. best of luck on tests/training... Your persistance will pay off


----------



## JoeDos

Update - Passed the CFAT today!!! And switched some trades.


----------



## Brandonfw

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> Update - Passed the CFAT today!!! And switched some trades.



I believe I said this in another thread Joe, but CONGRATS! It took about 6 or 7 months from the time I applied, to even write my CFAT which was in October '13. I was extremely excited to know I passed, as I thought I failed it miserably. 

Best of luck Joe, hopefully you will get another call or e-mail to go for the rest of your testing! Keep us updated!

-Brandonfw


----------



## JoeDos

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> I believe I said this in another thread Joe, but CONGRATS! It took about 6 or 7 months from the time I applied, to even write my CFAT which was in October '13. I was extremely excited to know I passed, as I thought I failed it miserably.
> 
> Best of luck Joe, hopefully you will get another call or e-mail to go for the rest of your testing! Keep us updated!
> 
> -Brandonfw



I hope it doesn't take months to get too the Medical and Interview. I know Steward is a currently in-demand trade but who knows how long that will take to process. When I left the Recruiting Center the Career Counselor told me that they would be doing the reliability screening and to let my references know they would be getting a call from the military.


----------



## KerryBlue

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> I hope it doesn't take months to get too the Medical and Interview. I know Steward is a currently in-demand trade but who knows how long that will take to process. When I left the Recruiting Center the Career Counselor told me that they would be doing the reliability screening and to let my references know they would be getting a call from the military.



The new process could take months for you to be selected for further processing regardless of how in demand your trade is. No longer is everyone guaranteed a interview/medical. But you have to earn it with a high CFAT score and other qualifiers. Basically you need to be merit listed for further selection. t


----------



## JoeDos

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> The new process could take months for you to be selected for further processing regardless of how in demand your trade is. No longer is everyone guaranteed a interview/medical. But you have to earn it with a high CFAT score and other qualifiers. Basically you need to be merit listed for further selection. t



Huh, well obviously my recruitment center is not up to limbo. I was told that after my reference check I will be called in to do my Medical/Interview.


----------



## KerryBlue

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> Huh, well obviously my recruitment center is not up to limbo. I was told that after my reference check I will be called in to do my Medical/Interview.



That's what I was told back in October.....


----------



## JoeDos

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> That's what I was told back in October.....


I wasn't told anything relating to the fact the I would be on "pre-merit list" before being merit listed haha. I was just told to let my references know they would be getting a phone call. And was told that my application process is being continued, and afterwards I will be called in to do my medical/interview.


----------



## KerryBlue

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> I wasn't told anything relating to the fact the I would be on "pre-merit list" before being merit listed haha. I was just told to let my references know they would be getting a phone call. And was told that my application process is being continued, and afterwards I will be called in to do my medical/interview.



I understand what you are saying. I was told the exact same thing back in October, after my CFAT I was supposed to come back in two weeks to book my medical and interview. I came in and yep no, you're going to have to wait. ROTP takes precedent coupled with new process which means we need to process out all the old applicants and start with the new. The new process allows everyone the CFAT, but for medical and interview you need to be selected. Not just everyone gets a kick at the can, its like the real world where you can apply but not everyone gets and interview, only the best applicants from the CFAT/TSD scores coupled your volunteer and work experience. They could tell you whatever they want, I've been told a million different things by the CFRC and here I am still waiting.


----------



## JoeDos

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I understand what you are saying. I was told the exact same thing back in October, after my CFAT I was supposed to come back in two weeks to book my medical and interview. I came in and yep no, you're going to have to wait. ROTP takes precedent coupled with new process which means we need to process out all the old applicants and start with the new. The new process allows everyone the CFAT, but for medical and interview you need to be selected. Not just everyone gets a kick at the can, its like the real world where you can apply but not everyone gets and interview, only the best applicants from the CFAT/TSD scores coupled your volunteer and work experience. They could tell you whatever they want, I've been told a million different things by the CFRC and here I am still waiting.



I appreciate your response, and understand your frustration but considering I cannot find any of this information myself I would like to think otherwise. I am more of a positive thinker, so I am trying to be positive here. Unless a recruiter tells me otherwise.


----------



## JoeDos

Well it has been nearly 2 months since I did my CFAT currently I am in the reliability screening portion, from my knowledge my references haven't been checked and it has nearly been 2 months GAH! I was told by my file manager that once it clears I will be scheduled for my medical and interview. Just got to keep playing the waiting game.


----------



## JoeDos

Well I am going to update this, I have been working Part-time on call hours at a Water Park here as Park Security as I needed something until I got in, but yesterday I received an email from my recruiting center that had both bad grammar and spelling mistakes that consisted of the following: "Status of your file has not been changed since your last inquire. When/if next appointment is determined you will be notifed." 


I have decided I am just going to allow my application to sit, and I started applying for other government jobs, a Correctional Officer job (CX-01), 2 department of fishery jobs (Deckhand, and BEHOLD STEWARD) apparently Department of fisheries is hiring for Stewards, and they just so happen to pay a little more than the CAF, Detachment Services Assistant for the RCMP, Police Officer (aptitude test is upcoming on monday) and an Oiler.

I will just keep my head held high for the Canadian Forces, and maybe I will get in and maybe one of these other careers will pick me up.


----------



## PMedMoe

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I received an email from my recruiting center that had both bad grammar and spelling mistakes that consisted of the following: "Status of your file has not been changed since your last inquire. When/if next appointment is determined you will be notifed."



Not that it's an excuse, but I'll go out on a limb and say that email was more than likely sent by a person whose first language is not English.


----------



## JoeDos

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Not that it's an excuse, but I'll go out on a limb and say that email was more than likely sent by a person whose first language is not English.



Yeah I understand that, haha it was more like I was ranting. Oh well I have my application in for all those places and I have an Aptitude test coming up on monday for the RCMP.


----------



## d_edwards

Good luck with things.  Hopefully some traction somewhere will be seen.


----------



## JoeDos

I forgot to update this post, but I have my interview this Thursday  I am very excited yet a little nervous!


----------



## Vell

It is about time! You have been hanging around here and reddit longer than my international application even with little processing progress to show for it until now. Congratulations.


----------



## JoeDos

I have my medical October 22nd just in time for November selections!!!! So excited


----------



## Vell

You are oh so close! After your medical it is just a matter of waiting for an offer should you qualify. 

I did my medical in mid August but doubt I will make the November selection board in time because of my 'foreign implications' needing a security check though *sigh*.


----------



## JoeDos

Well I completed my medical I think successfully (I feel it did go well) I hope I get lucky enough to make selections for November. Fingers crossed, but I have a good feeling so I started packing my room up mainly cause I live with my parents and they plan on moving at the end of the year anyways. But I am mainly looking at the fact that I may get selected very soon.


----------



## Flatliner

I think this will be a long week for some of us here on the site. My medical and everything is completed as well and last I heard from the recruiting centre was that the criminal background check had cleared as well as the credit check. Hoping to here back for this round of selections as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Rexracer

Wow that's quite the up and down story you got going on!! Jeeze!!! Congrats and respect on finding the motivation to get your education finished when so many fail and settle into a medicore lifestyle


----------



## JoeDos

Thought I would update this, I was merit listed as of last week. Now I am just waiting for my job offer. 

If anyone has ever second guessed themselves just remember be patient and calm, if its bound to happen it will happen...


----------



## JoeDos

One last update on this thread, I received my job offer last week, and swear in next week. I leave for basic January 24th, I am so excited and glad that I am finally on my way to being a cook.


----------



## Pwegman

Gratz! With everything you've been trough since the beginning of your process you really deserve it . And Good luck on your BMQ and your new career.


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay

Goood  job  alphabravo  gool luck in your new career


----------



## Vell

Wow, so it is finally happening. Big congrats. Basic begins in only a few days eh? Pop in from time to time and let us know how things are going (though I don't expect you will be making any updates during basic).


----------

